# Address database



## Mel_Flynn (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know of an address database? The region I'm looking for currently is Alaska, US, but that's not a restriction.
Basically, what I want is a database that allows me to narrow down the possibilities "as you type" and to eliminate typos and capitilisation differences in the address records. Should be importable into PostgreSQL (so, no propriety SQL syntax or "excel document"). I'm also not interested in a webservice solution, since webaccess is not guaranteed to be available.
The ones I found so far map zip codes to geo locations, but no street information.
GPS location info is a plus, but not required.


----------

